# D/S Window stuck in the down position



## giovavic68 (Feb 10, 2016)

Trying to remove the two screws that hold the window in place, the door panel and weather panel have already been removed from the door. In order to get the screws out you have to raise the window to line up with two holes in the inside of the door. problem is the window doesn't want to move up or down. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to free up the window or another way of getting those two screws out?

The car is a 2004 Nissan Sentra.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do you know yet if the motor or switch is bad? or is it the regulator??


----------



## giovavic68 (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't, how do I test to see if they are?


----------



## giovavic68 (Feb 10, 2016)

thanks for the post. turns out its the switch.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

glad you found out what it was without spending $$$ on the wrong parts


----------

